# SOLO - Wilderness First Responder Review



## czimborbryan (Apr 24, 2007)

I had just returned home from a 9-day Wilderness First Responder course through SOLO Wilderness & Emergency Medicine.  I was originally dredding the long class, but it turned out to be one of the best vacations ever.

Joslin was our instructor and she was very informative with just the right touch of slapstick to keep people laughing and alert.  The hands-on approach with full make-up scenarios helped to keep us on our toes for the unexpected.  By the end we were all very confident in our abilities to treat injuries in the backcountry and had an absolute blast in the process.  

I highly recommend taking this course.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 24, 2007)

Cool, I've been considering... but it's just hard to justify taking so much vacation days for that course... I already have other courses I'd like to take too, so I gotta make a choice...

Are you planning on doing any backcountry guiding now?


----------



## czimborbryan (Apr 25, 2007)

I used to be an alpine backpacking guide in the Black Hills of South Dakota and the Bighorn Mountains of Wyoming.  I am now in Therapeutic Recreation and will be leading shorter excursions into the backcountry for helping to treat abused and neglected youth.

Again, the class is really worth the time.  I wish I had brought my wife to enjoy the class too.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cool, and you'll be putting it to very good use!


----------



## Goblin84 (Apr 25, 2007)

I have often thought about taking this course.  I have the vacation time (working at a college means not much going on in the summers)  ...just a matter of coughing up a few hundred bucks which is big for poor struggling college grads


----------



## czimborbryan (Apr 29, 2007)

The first time that I took Advanced Wilderness First Aid was when my employer paid for it.  I would suggest getting a summer job as a guide at a summer camp or outfitter and let them foot the bill.  :razz:


----------



## Goblin84 (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah, already have that full time job thing.  Maybe I can convince the outting dept on campus to pay for it


----------



## billski (Aug 8, 2009)

*Wilderness First Aid*

Dredging up an old topic.

I just signed up for the basic Wilderness First Aid course, it's 2 8-hour days over the weekend.  Vendor is SOLO, sponsored by AMC.  For my personal use and any unfortunate soul I may happen upon.  It's also well under $200 which makes the course financially more palatable to the average hiker than the Advanced or First Responder.

It is dreadful to stand around not knowing what to do or not to do.  I've previously taken Red Cross First Aid and CPR and this looks to be head and shoulders above that.  I call the RC courses "city first aid" where you know  you'll have an EMT onsite in 5-10 mins.  I know first hand that help is often hours away when you are in the woods, and knowing what to do during that time is essential.


----------



## catskills (Aug 14, 2009)

For no cost to you, you can take a certified state EMT-B class for free in the evenings if you volunteer and join the  local fire department EMS or local EMS rescue squad in your community.  

You need to stay in the game to keep your patient assessment skills at their peak.   

Some fire departments also then pay for water rescue and high/low angle rescue classes, which you may be interested in taking.  Many states like NY give you a $200 credit (discount) on your state taxes if you are a member of a volunteer fire dept. or rescue squad.   

To stay on top of your game I would suggest taking an EMT-B class  in your state and working as a volunteer EMT with your local fire department or part time paid EMT-B in your community.    Taking a Wilderness & Emergency Medicine class is nice.  Unfortunately,  not putting what you learned to use on real patients is not going to be very useful 2 or 3  years after the class.  

Optionally, you may also want to drive ambulances, fire trucks or be an interior fire fighter.  Its fun volunteering to climb a ladder with 35 lbs or fire fighting gear with air pack and going into a smoked filled room.

Link to EMT forum http://www.emtlife.com/

BTW another option is National Ski Patrol Outdoor Emergency Class (OEC), which runs about 80 hours of training for a very reasonable price of $60.  Check out classes in your area on  www.nsp.org, which is down right now until 8/17/2009.


----------



## Connecticut (Aug 15, 2009)

catskills said:


> For no cost to you, you can take a certified state EMT-B class for free in the evenings if you volunteer and join the  local fire department EMS or local EMS rescue squad in your community.
> 
> FYI - The Wilderness First Responder Course covers first aid techniques exclusive for a non-urban environment.  You can be a wilderness EMT, but there are definitely differences with some of the techniques VS a standard EMT.
> 
> As for the simple Wilderness First Aid, I would recommend the Advanced Wilderness First Aid because it covers more of the life-threatening treatments.


----------



## catskills (Aug 15, 2009)

catskills said:


> For no cost to you, you can take a certified state EMT-B class for free in the evenings if you volunteer and join the  local fire department EMS or local EMS rescue squad in your community.





Connecticut said:


> FYI - The Wilderness First Responder Course covers first aid techniques exclusive for a non-urban environment.  You can be a wilderness EMT, but there are definitely differences with some of the techniques VS a standard EMT.
> 
> As for the simple Wilderness First Aid, I would recommend the Advanced Wilderness First Aid because it covers more of the life-threatening treatments.


Connecticut - As a NY State EMT-B volunteer with local Fire Department and member of NSP trained in OEC I understand the differences between urban and outdoor wilderness first aid.  Your right there is a difference.  That said, in many situations the patent assessment and patient care is the same in both urban and non-urban environments.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2009)

nice sounds like an awesome trip!!!!  remember to stay safe in the woods.I try to have a safety meeting often,,


----------



## billski (Aug 17, 2009)

catskills said:


> For no cost to you, you can take a certified state EMT-B class for free in the evenings if you volunteer and join the  local fire department EMS or local EMS rescue squad in your community.
> 
> BTW another option is National Ski Patrol Outdoor Emergency Class (OEC), which runs about 80 hours of training for a very reasonable price of $60.  Check out classes in your area on  www.nsp.org, which is down right now until 8/17/2009.



Thanks for publicizing the options.  In my case, I've made the very deliberate choice to enroll in a 2-day WFA, after experienceing  a rescue first-hand. Unfortunately, my life's position has consumed most available hours and vacation days; I am at the wrong point in my life to make commitments to rescue squads or SAR teams.  

I am certain that what I can learn in two days will be of sufficient value for a 2-day commitment and that it can and will be useful.


----------



## billski (Aug 17, 2009)

Connecticut said:


> catskills said:
> 
> 
> > As for the simple Wilderness First Aid, I would recommend the Advanced Wilderness First Aid because it covers more of the life-threatening treatments.
> ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 17, 2009)

I was a volunteer EMT for many years.  It's very rewarding.  I'm no longer certified, but it's like to do ems again, I just don't have the time.


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm just back from WFA class.  I loved it.  In fact, I don't feel real confident, now that I know what I don't know.  I'm now motivated to go on to advanced to get into more detail.   However,after living through a rescue, there are a huge number of learnings.   I am confident that if I REMEMBER everything, I'll be fine.  So with that in mind, a quick checklist goes into my pack, along with certain things I might not have before considered.

Having seen first hand the process: first, second assessment, plan, etc. is a methodology that can be applied anytime, years later.  I'm not medically trained, and I don't consider Red Cross courses to be training for wilderness experience, so most everything except bandaging was new to me.

16 hours over 2 days is long, but it is so chock-packed with info, tests and drills that it's going to take a lot of time to internalize it.  The war stories during breaks and lunch were invaluable.   Good news is that I have other hikers to bounce it off of.   Yeah, it was quite a sacrifice of a beautiful weekend, but it's an investment I'll have forever.  

Do it.


----------



## Connecticut (Nov 24, 2009)

I would recommend with each renewal taking the next level up.  In other words WFA to AWFA to WFR to WEMT.  This will not only keep your skills up, but it will also provide enough challenge to stay engaged.  

Safe Hiking.


----------



## billski (Nov 24, 2009)

Connecticut said:


> I would recommend with each renewal taking the next level up.  In other words WFA to AWFA to WFR to WEMT.  This will not only keep your skills up, but it will also provide enough challenge to stay engaged.
> 
> Safe Hiking.



The plan is to advance to AWFA.   Problem with WFR and EMT is that there is no time in my life for that much away time and the remainder of my obligations


----------



## billski (Nov 8, 2011)

Connecticut said:


> I would recommend with each renewal taking the next level up.  In other words WFA to AWFA to WFR to WEMT.  This will not only keep your skills up, but it will also provide enough challenge to stay engaged.
> 
> Safe Hiking.



AFA is rarely offered any more. Even though I'd like to see it.   Right from SOLO's mouth.  I'm not in a position to devote five days to WFR.


----------



## billski (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump 

Did WFA refresher in Lowell MA last weekend. Felt more like a AWFA or WFR course this time. I went once before, (this time as a refresher) but this was way better. Definite Brain Overload, but enough info to last a lifetime. Everyone should do this one. 

There is another one slated for REI Reading, Mass in January. 
http://www.rei.com/event/32704/session/40870 

Wilderness First Aid at REI Reading 
Begins: 1/21/2012 9:00 a.m. 
Event Location: REI Reading 
Event Fee: See event details 
Ends: 1/22/2012 6:00 p.m. (EST) 
Instructor: WMI & REI Instructors 
Description: REI is collaborating with the Wilderness Medicine Institute of NOLS to offer a comprehensive two day course that will teach you the wilderness medicine skills you need to recreate with confidence in the backcountry. From the Patient Assessment System through traumatic, medical, and environmental emergencies, you'll experience a wide variety of topics designed to prepare you to act if an accident occurs. This is a 16 hour course over two days. The course begins at 9am each day and runs through 6pm, with an one hour break midday. Minimum age is 16 years old. You will have both in store classroom time and hands on practice scenarios. Practice scenarios may take place outside in various weather conditions; be prepared for inclement weather. No prerequisites required. Successful completion results in a Wilderness Medicine Institute of NOLS Wilderness First Aid certification. This course may be used to recertify Wilderness First Responder, Wilderness Advanced First Aid and Wilderness EMT (wilderness portion only) certifications if you hold a current/in grace year WMI certification. Participants using the WFA to recertify their WFR need to pass both a written and a practical test.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info billski, am going to register for it..without any plans in that timeframe yet on the table.  Can only add some professionalism to my _out there_ backcountry jaunts & side-career up here.  I mean...I only head for the backcountry every chance I get..;-)


----------

